# Motor upgrade



## Jim (Oct 2, 2007)

Im thininking of selling my 2003 ymaha 25hp 4stroke for a used 50hp yamaha 4 stroke. Would I have to change anyhting else if I stick with the same company? Im trying to make this as least painful as possible.


----------



## pbw (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget to turn your hat backwards. :shock: :lol: 


So do they let you trade in your old motor?


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If the years are within a certain range, theoretically, it should be mostly plug and play. Why are you stopping at 50?


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> If the years are within a certain range, theoretically, it should be mostly plug and play. Why are you stopping at 50?



Maximum rate for my trash can is 60. If I can find a deal on a good 60 I would go for it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Only 60? Is it a 17 footer?


----------



## pbw (Oct 2, 2007)

Please set your "CAN" out for Wednesday morning trash pickup I'll be johnny on the spot!.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2007)

16.5

2003 Eagle pro team 165


----------



## redbug (Oct 2, 2007)

check the part # on the throttle cable for both models, if they ar ethe same you are good to go. 


LOVE THEM YAMMIES


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2007)

Since you are staying with the same make engine you should be able to swap with ease - I woudl consult with Yammi and your boats manufacturer.

You want to make sure that all of the hook ups are compatible especially your steering and any trim/tilt controls.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jim said:


> 16.5
> 
> 2003 Eagle pro team 165


Oh, I thought it was 17+ feet. Seeing as the 25, and 50 aren't far from each other, the steering _should_ be the same, as would the throttle and trim controls.


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2007)

I met a guy from a "local forum" who is a G3 dealer. I am going to talk to him about getting me a deal on a motor. I looked on there site and a 2006 yamaha 50 4 stroke is just over 5K :shock: 

If I can unload my 25hp 4 stroke for around 2K then I could possibly do it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2007)

Just get another 25 HP engine and run twins!


----------



## BoatMechanic (Oct 27, 2007)

I fix and sell Yamaha outboards. If they are within a few years, You will be able to plug and play with no problem. If you have any questions send me a PM and let me know!


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2007)

BoatMechanic said:


> I fix and sell Yamaha outboards. If they are within a few years, You will be able to plug and play with no problem. If you have any questions send me a PM and let me know!



This is awesome. My boat takes up to a 60hp. I was thinking of selling my 25hp 4 stroke and buying either a 50 or 60 4 stroke. I would prefer to max out the boat. Here is my question, the tilt and trim and steering wheel and all that stuff stays? 

What do you think I could Sell my 25 (25TLRB) for? 2003 MINT! You take the cover off and you would think it was brand new...Seriously.


----------



## BoatMechanic (Oct 27, 2007)

Everything else stays Jim!


----------

